# [ODMP] San Antonio Police Department, Texas ~ October 14, 2005



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

A Patrolman with the San Antonio Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 14, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17907*


----------

